# Inside One Of Mine



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

here is a photo of one of my pocket watches.

bowie.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie said:


> here is a photo of one of my pocket watches.
> 
> bowie.


thats a work of art


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

very nice mate


----------

